# Raleigh Olympian



## wrongway (Oct 12, 2022)

I was given this bike and have been deciding if it's worth putting back on the trails. I like it well enough. I'm a Raleigh Fan. (I haven't been on here in quite awhile. The old car hobby came back. I used to be big into the 3 speeds) It needs the usual maintenance and replacing crusty tires. It's missing the left hand crank arm/pedal. I'm just on the fence as to whether it's worth it. Are they good riders? What year might this be? I suppose it isn't worth much.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 12, 2022)

The olympian was not a bad entry level road bike from the 1980s. Most were made in Taiwan in the early and mid 1980s by a subcontractor, with Raleigh livery applied. It's better than a big box store bike, but it's still an entry level road bike. The taller frame limits the population that can ride it. But if you're tall, it probably will ride OK when you're done.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 12, 2022)

Introduced in 1985, looks like a Taiwan Raleigh - "butted Cr-Mo" Deore XT - well up from the Sport Touring entry level spot. 
In your photo, those massive bars out beyond the front axle don't look very comfortable.  







			1985 Raleigh USA Bicycle Catalogue


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 12, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> Introduced in 1985, looks like a Taiwan Raleigh - "butted Cr-Mo" Deore XT - well up from the Sport Touring entry level spot.
> In your photo, those massive bars out beyond the front axle don't look very comfortable.
> 
> 
> ...




That is the second "Olympian" variation - there was an earlier one from the transition year of 1983 that was more entry level with regular cr-mo tubing and designed for people getting into road bikes. This one looks like the blue "dual color" option from the 1983 catalog.


----------



## wrongway (Oct 12, 2022)

Wow! I had forgotten how quick and responsive folks are on this site! I may have to work on bikes more. Here is another photo. Maybe it will help.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 12, 2022)

The 502 is Raleigh's plain gauge cr-mo. The frame would be 502 main tubes and hi-ten smaller tubes. The second gen had a better 555 butted frame. I'd guess your bike is the 1983-84 first generation before it went more upscale.


----------



## wrongway (Oct 12, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> Introduced in 1985, looks like a Taiwan Raleigh - "butted Cr-Mo" Deore XT - well up from the Sport Touring entry level spot.
> In your photo, those massive bars out beyond the front axle don't look very comfortable.
> 
> 
> ...



I'll probably end up putting a shorter/closer stem.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 12, 2022)

@wrongway  - you could also watch ebay for a Cinelli 64 Giro bar (Dream Bar) - I got a pretty nice one for $30
Close reach, close drop - the drops are close enough, you'll use them often.
This is 110 mm stem reach.


----------



## wrongway (Oct 13, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> @wrongway  - you could also watch ebay for a Cinelli 64 Giro bar (Dream Bar) - I got a pretty nice one for $30
> Close reach, close drop - the drops are close enough, you'll use them often.
> This is 110 mm stem reach.
> View attachment 1711208 View attachment 1711209
> ...



Very nice! I see that the stem is long, so the sorter bars make up for that? I have a Raleigh Super Grand Prix that I put a shorter stem on and it's quite comfortable now and I ride it in the drops often. I feel like I finally after all these years understand how to make a bike comfortable!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 13, 2022)

@wrongway
I bought the Mercian from Tad (petritl) with Cinelli 66 bars
 

I struggled for months with them, and could just never get comfortable on the long hoods - plus the drops put me into next week.
The Dream Bar swap solved reach and comfort completely.

I get supreme comfort on my Nitto Moustache bar - this needs a tall Technomic stem with stem reach 50 mm closer than you'd use on drops.
No one is lukewarm on these bars - they're loved or hated.
The wide hoods are especially cozy.  '75 International (frame marked Aug 74)




Also, the wide grab gives you extreme control for gravel and single-track.


----------



## Tim s (Oct 15, 2022)

Very nice Bulldog! Tim


----------



## dweenk (Oct 27, 2022)

I have a 1986 Olympian with Raleigh 575 tubing. It is set up with a rack on the back and saddlebags. I use it a lot, and I got it for $25.


----------

